
Mathematically ranking ranking methods - Anon84
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-05-mathematically-methods.html
======
Anon84
And the link to the article:
<http://epubs.siam.org/sisc/resource/1/sjoce3/v33/i3/p1077_s1>

